# Kite festival at the Beach (quiet a lot of pics)



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

My girlfriend was looking for a nice place to go out this morning and she found out there was a Kite Festival in Zoutelande (Salty lands) today. I love kites. As a kid I have flown and later build several. I specially love Box and Facet kites. My last box kite (6 ft/2 m) ended up in a high voltage line in the neigborhood of The Hague.

We were quiet early this morning, but the first kites were already up in the air when we arrived at the small town. The sun was still pretty low in the beginning, so I had to shoot some kites directly agains the sunlight, so if anyone is curious where the strange effects come from...

Some kind of owl at the beginning of the Boulevard. Probably of a tourist...










There we spotted the first kites in all kinds of measures.










The first eyecatcher. I have never seen this kind of (sub-) flyer before.










A picture doesn't do rirght, here a short movie:



Flipper:










A funny face:



















A facet box kite. Great!



















An enormous kitten. Not a Felix da Housecat!




























Fish are friends, not food!










Underpants Humor (Dutch Expression for Benny Hill like humor):



















One of my favorites I saw flying. A facet kite:










Kermit agains the sun...










Flying candy



















A plane is taking off...










and flying...










Plane crash:



















The yellow facet agian:










The facetted box kite from the beginning from another angle:










Other side of the Boulevard:










The rotating circles from the other side:










A little amateur kite against the sun:










Flying Feet:










Quack!










Blub! A flying Dory










A small matras kite at the end of the horizon:










Picasso?



















A very small kite, very difficult to catch with my camera. Itis probably as big as this picture, or maybe smaller. There was a small girl flying it. Maybe a fight kite, I'm not sure.










A bigger yellow Matras. Still not too big (2m, 6ft), it was flown without harnas:










The most mysterious thing I saw, a rotating snake eating it's tail flyer:










Chack out the movie, it's real!



It's actually a sub-kite, as it is conected to a line of this BIG kite (combi of matras, facet if you ask me).




























Drunk too much tea at home. Luckily I found a toilet:










In the far distance some parapentes were flying in the dunes:



















The guy of the rotating snake builds his own kites. The most eyecatching were his winged boxes. He had a consructiuon with several boxes hanging on a line. Actually he didn't knew there was a festival, as he was here on holidays. Without the festival he would be flying his kites here too.



























































































another small kite:










The plane was up agian:










So was the yellow facet:










Made me almost triple over these very sweet lady bugs










The red baron (Orange Baron?):










Luctor et Emergo (Flags used as sub-kites):










Bouncing Smileys:












Some new kites on the Boulevard:



















The audience was getting bigger:



















My girlfriend and son had seen it all there:










Funny bike at the foot of the dike:










A facet seen from the other side of the dike:










I was there!










I can't get enough of those kites:










Haven't I seen those already?










Well, back to the car behind the church of Zoutelande:










I hope you enjoyed,

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Very very nice shots!:gold:gold:gold

I love kite festivals!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow that's a lot of kites! The under pants one was my favourite :-d:-d


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Very cool pictorial, Sjors! I really loved the snake eating it's tail. Isn't there an old myth about a worm that encircles the earth, eating its own tail? Something like the worm Ouroborous(?). Vague memories of that from a long time ago.....

Anyway, thanks for sharing, looks like a fun day!

Paul


----------



## 04lund2025 (Feb 10, 2006)

:thanks for sharing Sjors!!! |> |> I really enjoyed the kite festival.

Stephen


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I've sent this link to my brothers to show their kids. They're going to love the pics and movies. The snake kite was my favorite also. |>


----------

